# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Cilin program perdorni per te shkarkuar torrente?

## meganoi

Ketu tregoni per klientin qe perdorni per te shkarkuar torrente dhe arsyeja se pse e perdorni ate program.

Psh.Une perdor BitLord sepse me duket me i pershtatshem dhe me i thjeshte.Per mendimin tim.

 :tanku:

----------


## LaCosTa

Une perdor uTorrent arsyeja eshte sepse prej fillimit e kam perdorur kete klient dhe me eshte dukur shume i mire.

----------


## atger1

edhe une u Torrent kam perdorur pasi rshte shume i mire dhe i lehte per tu perdorur dhe atje ka shume lojra qe shkarkuhen vetem me u Torrent

----------


## artan1980

utorrent eshte goxha i mir.

----------


## Edmond.S

Po,edhe une perdor uTorrent-in !

----------


## ILMGAP

A ka ndonje tjeter perveq ketyre ? Me sa di une jo !!!

----------


## henri814

eshte dhe ares qe une  perdorja me pare por tani perdor u torrent

----------


## xylon

Une perdor Bit-Torrent, eshte i papam. Per te gjet torrente faqja me e mire eshte 
www.thepiratebay.org

----------


## Anesti_55

> Une perdor Bit-Torrent, eshte i papam. Per te gjet torrente faqja me e mire eshte 
> www.thepiratebay.org


A mund te shkarkoje kushdo ne torrnet apo mvaret nga serveri

----------

